# Spotting scope purchase



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a reasonably priced (cheap) spotting scope so I don't have to walk back and forth to my targets set at 100 yards every time I want to shoot my rifles. 
Anyone have any suggestions on what is a good buy for one? 
Please remember, I am not mounting this on my rifle. I have my Nikons for shooting game. I only want to punch paper and be able to see the holes out to 100 yards or so. 
Thanks..
:sniper:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Any cheap scope should work for what you want to use it for.

I went with a Leupold, so I can use it for hunting as well.

From what I have read. Those that have the cheap scopes get headaches after looking through them for a short period of time.

Just my $.02

Good Luck


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

What I am looking for is a spotting scope that you mount on a tripod, not a rifle scope!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

elderberry99 said:


> What I am looking for is a spotting scope that you mount on a tripod, not a rifle scope!


Yep, same thing I was talking about. I just didn't put the word "spotting" in front of scope.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What I think ND_RC is getting at, you shouldn't need a spotting scope for 100yds. Unless your shooting open sights (If not, your scope of almost any power over 1X should show you the shot placement). If thats the case, cheap pair of binoculars should work.

Most of my scopes will give me the shot placement at 200 yds. At 300 yds. I use a spotting scope. At 300 yds. I do use a spotting scope or walk out there, I only shoot 300 yds. to see where varmit rifles are hitting.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I picked up a Bushnell 18-36x60 a few months ago at WalMart. Tell the truth I don't remember waht I paid for it but IIRC it was around $160. Comes with foam lined hard case. Works good enough for me and you are right it sure cuts down on the walking.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've got a Bushnell legend 18-36 that's just gathering dust in my gun room. It's in great condition but I upgraded last fall and don't need it. $50 if you pay the shipping. Shoot me a PM if you're interested. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> What I think ND_RC is getting at, you shouldn't need a spotting scope for 100yds


Doesn't work that way for me. If shooting something like a 45-70 maybe where the hole are the size of a nickel, but when you get down to the 17's and 22's, even at 100 yards a spotting scope is a valuable tool if you want to be precise and see what the groups are looking like.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

My local sporting goods is selling compact Burris 20x-50mm for $100.


----------

